# 1946 Columbia Viking



## jd56 (Mar 15, 2015)

Wizard of Oz witch bike.

This has been for sale for some time. I never did much to it but a minor wipe down.






I got a call from a grandmother of a young girl in high school that needed an old bike for a Wizard of Oz production that she was the prop girl. Wanted a bike for the Wicked Witch to ride on stage. 
I did a better cleaning with orange, added a front basket, a repainted black rear rack ( for the Toto picnic basket they are to add), tubes and a nice set of winged Goodyears.
It should do for the play.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 15, 2015)

Looks good. Remember to check basket is tight and won't be pushed back giving your Viking badge a basket rash when the front wheel is turned.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 22, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> Looks good. Remember to check basket is tight and won't be pushed back giving your Viking badge a basket rash when the front wheel is turned.



Roger that CDS! Don't want the badge to be damaged for sure.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice clean-up. That what really pops, you didn't use steel wool for that?


----------

